# My Optima Baron's finally finished



## Charlotte (23 Jun 2010)

The Red Baron Rides again.

Dear Gods, this is possibly the silliest bike I have ever owned. If my nerve holds, I'm aiming to be riding it on the FNRttC this Friday.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jun 2010)

That looks zippy! have fun!


----------



## BenM (23 Jun 2010)

When I was looking at my first 'bent I had a play with one of those at Forest Row... they are completely mad - without SPDs I would not recommend riding down a 1:5 hill on a roughish road surface!

I wouldn't have had the nerve to commute on one but now, having owned an Orca for a few months... the younger daughter wisely says "dad you better get one soon else you won't be able to get down onto it!" hmmmm 

/me looks at BHPV forums for a cheap Baron!

B.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2010)

Blast from the past, nice to see one of those again.


----------



## squeaker (23 Jun 2010)

BenM said:


> /me looks at BHPV forums for a cheap Baron!
> B.


Or a Raptobike for a 'left field' alternative


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jun 2010)

Or a Catbike Musashi.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Jun 2010)

Looks lovely.
Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## mcd (23 Jun 2010)

Silliest bike compared with?


----------



## MartinG (23 Jun 2010)

Looks gorgeous - I'm jealous!


----------



## squeaker (24 Jun 2010)

MartinG said:


> Looks gorgeous - I'm jealous!


+1. But where's Snoopy?


----------



## Charlotte (24 Jun 2010)

mcd said:


> Silliest bike compared with?



More barking than the penny, even.

Srsly.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jun 2010)

Looks fabulous and an interesting write-up of your labour of love. 

You'll fly (metaphorically speaking, I hope ) once you get used to it.


----------

